
Ask HN: Why nobody talk about reference bias in employment? - master_yoda_1
I see lots of very weak candidates are getting high paying jobs using reference and many talented candidates are getting rejected as they don&#x27;t have reference. With the flow of academics in the industry after AI, this trend has increased. Why nobody talks about it?
======
raybb
I think this is probably an issue with the company's hiring process more than
anything else. If the company was vetting for technical abilities they would
be less likely to get in with just a reference.

